# LFC badge



## Screw32 (14 Sep 2006)

Did the LFC badge ever have a Crown above the Maple Leaf/Crossed Swords, or did I just hallucinate that?


----------



## Haggis (14 Sep 2006)

Screw32 said:
			
		

> Did the LFC badge ever have a Crown above the Maple Leaf/Crossed Swords, or did I just hallucinate that?



The old "Canadian Army" badge did.  This pre-dates unification and the creation of Mobile Command (the ancestor of LFC).

You're not hallucinating.... you're probably just old.   ;D


----------



## McG (14 Sep 2006)

Screw32 said:
			
		

> Did the LFC badge ever have a Crown above the Maple Leaf/Crossed Swords, or did I just hallucinate that?


There is a crown:


----------



## Haggis (14 Sep 2006)

MCG said:
			
		

> There is a crown:



OK, I interpreted the question to mean "immediately" above the maple leaf/crossed swords.

I'm still right, although dated.


----------



## Pencil Tech (14 Sep 2006)

I think you're maybe thinking of something like this. This version does still get used quite a bit.


----------



## Screw32 (14 Sep 2006)

That is the one I was thinking of.
 For some reason, I thought I remembered a Crown when the MC badge was replaced by the LFC badge around '97 or something.


----------

